# 'Western way of life' may hinge on the fate of the sage grouse?



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...en-sized-bird.html?pg=all#dK5c2ERO8Dy8Svmw.01


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.trcp.org/media/press-rel...is-not-warranted-for-sage-grouse#.VgF8bCNOKnM


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/us...to-sage-grouse/ar-AAeBylh?li=AA54ur&ocid=iehp


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's a surprise. 

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

God bless the oil and gas industry and all the federal, state, and local conservation agencies that kowtow to them.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> There's a surprise.
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
> 
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

This could be real bad for Wyoming. 

Wyoming is #1 in Coal Production, double the next closest state. 

Wyoming is #1 in Trona Production (Biggest deposit in the world)

Wyoming is #2 in Natural Gas Production

Wyoming is #7 in Oil Production

Glass, Power, Heating, and Oil would all go up. 

Nevada is #1 in Gold and there is not even another state that is close. They would be hit hard.

These places would turn into a ghost town depending on how strict the regulations are if the endangered species designation is given.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Big game forever considers this a loss? How big of a joke can these guys become, last time I checked I have access to all these lands they say Washington is keeping us from. The fools are the people who support these cronies:



> Big Game Forever Supporters,
> 
> Today, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service announced that Greater Sage-grouse will not be added to the Endangered Species List as either an endangered or threatened species.We are grateful for your efforts to ensure this species and the 165,000,000 acres of its habitat across the West remains under state wildlife management authority. Unfortunately we are not out of the woods yet.
> 
> ...


I mean honestly, if there weren't enough reason to get these guys and their buddies out of our expo and welcome RMEF with wide open arms its when they can come up with things as stupid as this^ Guess its hard to call a win a win, when your just jumping to the next issue for more tax money to lobby. I'm sure Utah will help them out with some of our tax money.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

And then their's this guy named Rob Bishop who's an even bigger joke:



> "Do not be fooled. The announcement not to list the sage grouse is a cynical ploy," said Rep. Rob Bishop, R-Utah. "With the stroke of a pen, the Obama Administration's oppressive land management plan is the same as a listing. Now, successful conservation done at the state level will be in vain. The new command and control federal plan will not help the bird, but it will control the West, which is the real goal of the Obama Administration."


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> And then their's this guy named Rob Bishop who's an even bigger joke:


Bishop likes to talk conservation and collaboration, but when it actually happens, his true colors come out! He has NEVER been about conservation, only development and real estate. His friends in the State Legislature will probably name a highway after him someday....I hope it's a road to a sewer plant because he is full of ____. (sorry)


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

It's human nature to speculate one way or the other...

Be interesting to see what direction this really goes - it affects many western states (even the ones not shown on the map above).


----------

